# Help me with a Snowshoe,WV trip???



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

ok, me and 7 others are planning a trip to snowshoe,WV for feb-19-21st
im looking for a good place for all of us to stay there at the slopes and any other useful info, i know to bring food & stuff cause i heard its expesive there! also heard something about silvercreek slopes there, that do night skiing, cause snowshoe closes at dark right? and i wna know where the best terrain parks are there, someone said the silvercreek place, but help me out im open to anything!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to go snowboarding there all the time while stationed in Nc, but for the life of me I cant remember where we stayed. when i think of it i'll let you know. 
Are you looking for something nice or just some place to sleep? cause me and my buddies just stayed in the cheapest motel since we werent in the room much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

I was also searching for the cheapest room, and found it in a little one story motel on the left side of the road, about 10 minutes below the resort (traveling to it)

This seemed cool until I lost the keys and had to hitchhike to the resort everyday. It was around $50

I liked the long slopes across on the "backside of the mountian", just becuase they were longer. I don't remember anything to write home about regarding the terrain park


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

we are wanting something right on the slopes so we dont really have to drive much...looked at the tree top cabins they got and have a price on them it was gna be $248 a person for one that sleeps 8 and lift tickets too...but we may try to get a smaller one and have some crash on air matress & sleepin bags


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

the cheepest place is the lodge at the base of the mountain. at the top, the timberline is useualy the cheapest. if it were me id stay at the village central area. there is a studio there for about 100 /nt. there is a grocery on 219/55 about 30 min from the resort


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

We usually go every year and have stayed a few different places. Not sure if any of the places in the village will sleep 8 but you can call and ask. I've stayed in Highland House a couple of times and it was nice (ski in/ski out). Parked the car on arrival and never got back in it until we left. This year we are trying Allegheny Springs simply because it was cheaper than Highland House. We've also stayed at the lodge at the base of the mountain. Not the nicest place but it is the cheapest. 

One the people I usually go with has stayed in Rimfire and Mountain Lodge. ML is older and cheaper and is about as close to the slopes as you can get. He wasn't a huge fan but he can be snobby about lodging. He liked Rimfire (underground parking) but it is behind Highland House (in relation to the slopes). Top of the World is at the top of the mountain and is ski in/ski out, but you would have to drive or take the shuttle bus to the village. Oh yeah, they have a free shuttle bus to get around the resort. 

There are some condo/townhouses below the village that are within easy walking distance to the slopes most are not right on the slopes and again you would have to utilize the shuttle bus. We stayed at Shamrock one year and had a really nice unit, but that is the exception and not the rule (older townhouse style condos). And yes, the Silvercreek area is where the night skiing is. Definitely bring food/booze with you as the selection at the general store isn't the greatest (and expensive). There is an IGA grocery store in Marlinton which is about 30 minutes from the resort.


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Allegheny, Highland and Rim are probably going to set you back a bit and may or may not accomodate 8... you might have to fudge that and sleep on the floors! If you don't want anything too "fancy" Mountain Lodge should be a little cheaper as well as Snowcrest. Snowcrest is at the very top and you'll need to take a shuttle to get to the village or Silvercreek but it runs pretty often. You'll need it anyway to get between the Village/Western Territory/Silver Creek/Top. 

I've stayed @ the Inn (bottom of mountain), Mountain Lodge, Highland and Snowcrest. Highland was a splurge. I'm fortunate enough to know someone who has a condo at Snowcrest now and I can get it pretty cheap. It's old but serves its purpose well! 

I can't speak to the park quality, but there's one at Silver Creek and one at the main resort area.

Most def. bring food/drink. I love Snowshoe but it's getting way too expensive...


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I always just stay in Allegheny Springs b/c my cousin owns a condo there and its free. However, any place your going to get at the top is going to be pricey in season. Not sure how much they run but I have seen many "stand alone" cabins over near the Western Territory, I would check into those with a group as large as 8 people, not sure if there are any condos that can handle that. (at least within Snowshoe management rules

It also depends on the skill level of the riders. Snowshoe is pretty big, and the mountain is kinda layed out with all the greens on one side and blacks on the other. (with a few exceptions) You can take a shuttle pretty much anywhere but if you like blacks and trees you would want to get near Ballhooter or Soaring Eagle express lifts for a true ski in/out experience. If you end up on the side with the Powderidge lift your going to spend either an hour going up and down green slopes and slow lifts to get over to Ballhooter or Soaring Eagle unless you walk or take the shuttle. Ballhooter and Soaring Eagle are the only high speed quads on the front of the mountain and pretty much the only lifts i ride. The other lifts are turtle slow but they do service the beginner terrain.

Snowshoe is the best "resort" experience within 600 miles, but management has gotten pretty sloppy over the years with regards to grooming. They really need to step it up or they are just wasting potential.


----------

